# Editar el primer post iniciando cadena



## Artrella

Hola! Por qué no se puede borrar el primer post que uno publica iniciando una cadena?

Hi! How cannot we erase our first post when initiating a thread?


----------



## julieb01

Could you translate your question in English or French please Artrella. I would like to understand your question. Thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Julieb,
Artrella has asked why a member cannot erase the first post in a thread. The answer is that the removal of the initial post will cause the deletion of the entire thread, including posts created by other people.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

Thank you Cuchuflete.


----------



## cuchuflete

No hay de qué.


----------



## jmrva

Hi. Can someone please tell me how to edit a post?

Thank you


----------



## Peterdg

You can only edit a post if it is younger than 24 hours. After that, editing is not possible anymore.

Within the first 24 hours, at the bottom of your post, there is a link in blue that says: Edit. If you click that, you can adapt your post.


----------



## JustKate

If you really need something edited after that, jmrva, you can ask a moderator for help. You do this by clicking on the "Report" link and explaining your problem in the message box.


----------



## jmrva

Thank you very much.


----------

